

Ask HN: Fitness, looking great, and performing your best - matthiasak

I'm getting ripped, healthy, and happy in 13 minutes a week (as seen here from my blog post): [http://mkeas.org/body-by-science]<p>There are plenty of things that are helping me do this, and I'm taking NO SUPPLEMENTS whatsoever.<p>- Bulletproof Diet [http://bulletproofexec.com]<p>- Cold Exposure - 10 min cold showers [http://muscleevo.net/cold-showers-weight-loss/#.UNHXQXPjl_I]<p>- Whole Body Vibration training<p>What are the most useful tips from your own habits/methods?
======
simon
Slow-carb diet (from the Four Hour Body) and Intermittent Fasting (primarily
eat in the evenings, per The Warrior Diet) and Kettlebell exercises (swings
and getups).

My life is too busy (I'm a pastor) for anything more complicated, but I find
that this combination works well for me.

Clickable links or it isn't true! :-)

<http://fourhourbody.com/>

<http://warriordiet.com/>

<http://www.dragondoor.com/shop-by-department/books/b33/>

~~~
matthiasak
Intermittent Fasting (IF) is great. I really found that it was more helpful to
read up on Ketogenic cycles and Autophagy (the process of removing
waste/toxins from cells). Check out Bulletproof Executive and look up some
papers on PubMed on these. They are great!

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=autophagy%20fasting>

I have found that, after moving away from the Slow-carb diet and moving
towards a more Paleo diet, I have more energy, can sleep less, and perform
better.

More importantly, I want to help with things like not wasting the vitamins I
ingest and help my dental health. Thus I have been trying to not have hardly
any gluten or even legumes and oats because they contain Uric Acid, which
prevents the body's ability to process vitamins in the gut. See:
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21501233>,
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16643619>, <http://www.gout-
pal.com/lowering-uric-acid/2009/08/>

~~~
simon
Thanks, I'll look into the links you provided.

Interesting that you mentioned dental health, as after a year or so of
following the slow-carb diet, my dental nurse complimented me on the good
condition of my teeth and gums. Sugar is not our friend!

------
matthiasak
clickable links:

I'm getting ripped, healthy, and happy in 13 minutes a week (as seen here from
my blog post): [<http://mkeas.org/body-by-science>]

\- Bulletproof Diet [<http://bulletproofexec.com>]

\- Cold Exposure - 10 min cold showers [<http://muscleevo.net/cold-showers-
weight-loss/#.UNHXQXPjl_I>]

------
matt_
"It might help… a little. But I think it’s largely a waste of time as far as
weight loss is concerned."

The link you posted seems think cold exposure doesn't work. Why are you doing
it?

~~~
matthiasak
From 4 Hour Body and Bulletproof Executive, both have found that Cold Exposure
indeed does help raise the energy burned by your body by recruiting Brown
Adipose Tissue to burn off White Adipose Tissue (Fat cells!)

Also, I find that taking a Cold Shower before going to bed helps me fall
asleep drastically faster (from 30-40 minutes to less than ten minutes)

